

Strings are untyped - bqe
http://blog.existentialize.com/strings-are-untyped.html

======
gus_massa
Integers are untyped too.

Another idea was to store the type information in the name of the variable,
like in the Hungarian notation.
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/Wrong.html](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/Wrong.html)

------
rahulrav
Strings are strings.

What you described, sounds a lot like good ol' typedef.

It solves one problem while introducing a bigger problem which is - everyone
now needs to understand your 'new' type system.

------
33a
Why not use named arguments instead of adding type annotations?

